# Did some Mods to make cheese smoking better for me.



## smokingohiobutcher (Mar 19, 2013)

I've been having some trouble keeping my amnps lit in my homemade verticle gasser, so i decided to go with the mailbox mod.

I originallly tried to use some 3/4" black pipe I thought I had lying around. Turns out I only had a piece of 1/2" straight pipe to stick

into the smoke chamber. Well I gave it a try but it was not enough volume to create a good enough draw into the smoke chamber.

Well apparently I haven't downloaded the other pics yet ,so here is what i ended up doing. Went and found the 3" aluminum

changeable elbow vent pipes. Cut the top hole in the mailbox and a hole in the chamber and linked 3 of the vent pieces to hook the mailbox and the chamber together. finished everything with foil tape.













1362950496078.jpg



__ smokingohiobutcher
__ Mar 19, 2013


















1362950506439.jpg



__ smokingohiobutcher
__ Mar 19, 2013






I drilled 2 1" holes in the front of the mailbox door for intakes and use a fridge magnet to adjust the intake air amount.













1362950522981.jpg



__ smokingohiobutcher
__ Mar 19, 2013






Here is my #1 smoking helper...All smiles as usual.













1362950455594.jpg



__ smokingohiobutcher
__ Mar 19, 2013






About 25 lbs of various cheeses...muenster,provolone, sharp cheddar,and american.













1362950464962.jpg



__ smokingohiobutcher
__ Mar 19, 2013






And here is #2 &#3 smoking helpers...They would be #1 & #2 but they dont have thumbs to help carry things!

Not to mention they are too busy licking the bottom of my smoker to help at all. But they are always around when I am smoking something.













1362950564575.jpg



__ smokingohiobutcher
__ Mar 19, 2013






Here is all the cheese after a 4 hour nap in the smoker...I like it smokey and to let it rest

for a while to soak deeper into the cheese. YES those are the Q mats from todd...They worked great!

Keeps the cheese clean and it doesnt stick at all. Amazing product!













1362965740528.jpg



__ smokingohiobutcher
__ Mar 19, 2013






Oh yeah forgot about a couple of blocks of cream cheese I tossed in for a friend.













1362965751442.jpg



__ smokingohiobutcher
__ Mar 19, 2013






mmmmmmmm.....Provolone!!!













1362965756837.jpg



__ smokingohiobutcher
__ Mar 19, 2013






Now for a long evening of vac pac-ing cheese....good thing i just recieved my order

of 200 pint sized bags from vacum sealers unlimited. Great lady that lisa!

Thanks for watching...

SOB-QTV


----------



## humdinger (Mar 19, 2013)

Mmmmmm cheese. I just cracked open my first Havarti last night that I smoke back in December. I think I like it better than cheddar. Looks real good SOB. Do you sell that stuff?


----------



## daveomak (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice set up SOB....  Cheese looks awesome.....


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 19, 2013)

I cant wait to try my 1st cheese..did that yesterday and was neat!  My 1st cold-smoke!

Looks great.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Kat


----------



## roadkill cafe (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice, very nice SOB!! Both the set up and cheese goodness.

Steve


----------



## goingcamping (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice and cheesy!

Hey, I would love to see how you built the propane portion of that smoker...I got a new one in the works!!! You can PM me?!

Thanks,

~Brett


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for the nice comments! I gotta say that Todd has revolutionized the smoking hobby for alot of us! I can't believe how easy it is to smoke cheese now. If I charge anyone it is just for the cost of the cheese...just love the hobby!  I have done Havarti before...very good! my favorite right now is actually american believe or not. Oh and cream cheese!  Ya gotta try it if you haven't yet.

SOB


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 19, 2013)

I like american too.


----------



## dward51 (Mar 19, 2013)

I like that fridge magnet vent damper.  Great idea.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Mar 20, 2013)

dward51 said:


> I like that fridge magnet vent damper.  Great idea.


Thanks!

I know....Its soo simple! I saw the idea while researching UDS builds.

Some guys use a fridge magnet to cover the intake holes.

CHEAP TO!

SOB


----------



## bombdawgity (Apr 9, 2013)

Looks great. Been reading over the last week at alot of cheese posts. I won a AMNPS at a raffle at the North Florida Gathering this past weekend, first thing i did after getting home was fire it up and do 7.5lbs of various cheeses. Looks like they turned out well, but ill see in a couple weeks. Gonna have to try the cream cheese, sounds good. Thanks to SOB and many others for the informative posts to helps us newbs out.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey, SOB. That looks great. Guess I'm gonna have to stop in and see your Toys . Seems since we went to Toledo and P/U your Barrels for the UDS's , you've been getting in Deep. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Glad to see your Better Half is into it with you. Saves on arguments 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Darn good looking batch of cheese ,   I need to stock - up for Winter.

Have fun and ...


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 2, 2013)

Looking good SOB, One can't have too much help, unless they drink beer. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tom


----------



## kodiak1 (Jan 23, 2014)

What a great setup,Thanks for the pics!


----------



## knuckle47 (Jan 23, 2014)

Just saw this, GREAT looking setup, super job.  Just shows you got more than 1 way to skin that proverbial cat !


----------



## guruatbol (Jan 23, 2014)

Nice, I just did a batch.  The neighbors are starting to line up!

Your rig is awesome!

Mel


----------

